# buddy gets a pack!



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2011)

buddy came to us as an adult dog who had been an only dog...he had no understanding of pack mentality which of course lead to some dog fights...mostly full of sound and fury.....except for thor's ear....it will never be smooth again...slowly but surely we have waited for this:








a little thing...being allowed to share the bed...

of course he has his own bed but thor's bed is right by the woodstove


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 15, 2011)

Finally getting a full night's sleep are ya?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 15, 2011)

no.....the cats like to get in bed at 4 am and make sure you are up for a while


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 5, 2011)

update:  buddy now knows when i put on a bra....he needs to go out ....he has figured out the bra means i am going for hours.....


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2011)

Won't it be fun when he decides to find the bra and bring it to you to signal it's time.

My dog knows we're going out when I put on my tennies. Also if I brush my hair using the bristle brush in the kids' bathroom. I only use it then...when I am doing my hair I use a comb in my own room. I put his leash on him and he'll carry it around until I'm ready to take it from him.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2011)

And isn't it wonderful to watch them become a part of a pack and relax, because they're doing what they're supposed to do?

My terrier for whatever reason has never really been a part of a pack. she even had trouble adjusting to multiple people...she continues to be inappropriately aggressive at times with other dogs, but it's so nice to see her be able to relax and act like a dog. My son visited with his two dogs as well this T-day, and her thing is getting up on the couch with us and then getting really (REALLY) territorial. He said "don't let her up there. Make her hang out down here with the dogs" and when she starts to growl, she gets the boot.

You'd think it would result in complete mayhem, death and destruction...but oddly, it worked like a charm. She'd mind her manners on teh ground with the other dogs. Up on the couch, she seems to think she's the head honcho and anything goes. 

She did lay into another dog over treats, and my son went the route of trying to get her to submit...not in a mean or cruel or even angry way, just by taking ahold of her and putting her down on her side. It doesn't work. She bites and snarls adn will fight (in this case, him) to the death. She's too hardwired, once she takes that stance, to submit, even if it's a human. ANYWAY we've found the best way to keep her from getting into that mode is just not to let her up on the couch or wherever people are sitting, make her hang out with the other dogs, and focus really closely on her when you're feeding her treats in a group. You cant' take her for granted, you have to focus on her and make sure she knows you're watching her and expect her to behave. I need to practice hand feeding her more. I got out of the habit of doing it (and they were great about it) and she's completely reverting to take -your-finger-off-attack-anyone-else-that-moves mode.


----------



## earlycuyler (Dec 11, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> update:  buddy now knows when i put on a bra....he needs to go out ....he has figured out the bra means i am going for hours.....



My dog tells me when its time to go by bringing me the leash.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 16, 2011)

it has been interesting to watch buddy relax as he becomes a pack member....now he happy dances and laughs a lot.......


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 16, 2011)

Exactly! The terrier had to learn how to play; at first she'd just chase and bite, it wasn't exactly playful. It was just chasing and biting. And mean about it too. Now she jumps and runs around and under the other dog, hangs out with him in the car when we go somewhere (she used to just stay in front with me).  It's such a blessing to see a dog become happier.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 22, 2011)

buddy started out sleeping in the corner behind my computer....then he moved down the hall to the laundry room on a pillow......apparently he was casing the bedroom...3 nights ago he just moved into the bedroom closet....thor is staying out in the living room with the wood stove.....i wonder how thor is gonna feel about his new room mate....but it was funny watching buddy work his way down the hall


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 22, 2011)

Dogs are amazing. They can overcome ANYTHING. Things that would cripple and destroy humans forever, a dog will come out of with enough consideration and time.

I don't know what was in Buddy's past but I'm sure his present is much better. Same for my old girl.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 23, 2011)

When my dog wants to go out she tells me.  She sits down in front of me and patiently explains.  Woo Woo warold,snort,wuff.

Either she wants to to out, or I should change the channel on the television set.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 24, 2011)

My mother has two little poodles. One is a toy apricot male. When he thinks she needs to go to bed, he sits at her feet and makes funny noises at her. Originally they were little ruffs but since he's had so many teeth pulled and has interesting passages between his palatte and sinus, now he sort of grffs and snorts.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 24, 2011)

It's called vocalizing.  Poodles are a breed known to vocalize more than others.  My dog can vocalize entire conversations.  There are a few television shows she really likes.  Amazing Race is one.  She will sit with me on the sofa and give a running commentary of her opinion on what's happening.  She will look at me to make sure I'm paying attention to what she's saying.   She will keep up a conversation for hours.   As long as I answer her, she has something to say.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 7, 2014)

it has been 3 years now and buddy is part of the family....we dont really think of him not being here his whole life...till he just does something really dumb and refuses to obey.....he is not all about the obeying....it is funny to watch him when someone new comes over...if they are drinking he loves them...his former owners was a drinker...a bad drinker....

semba the new one is the vocal one..whines....rarely barks....rarely but makes whining noises....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 7, 2014)

My dog watches me pack up the ebay and Amazon sales every morning. He knows when the the packages are done and I'm ready to walk to the mailbox. He doesn't get to go to the front yard anytime he wants and loves to check out the traffic from the night before. I swear, he tanks up before we go out just so he can mark over all the places where wild life or other dogs have been.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 30, 2015)

buddy now gives cheek kisses!  hubby growls that i am teaching him just another bad habit...hubby does not get buddy cheek kisses and has the jellies!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Dogs are amazing. They can overcome ANYTHING. Things that would cripple and destroy humans forever, a dog will come out of with enough consideration and time.
> 
> I don't know what was in Buddy's past but I'm sure his present is much better. Same for my old girl.


If I could survive on turds and rancid meat products I'd tell human society to fuck off also....Not to mention the licking your nutz part...


----------

